# solar experiment, went bust



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In my last experiment I tried to build a solar set up for running a few LEDs or SMD bulbs using just junk 
I was using a 100 watt solar panel from the state a car battery and a home made controller it all went well
until I tried to build a controller out parts from a GM alternator. 
I never did figure out how to make a controller from alternator So the experiment was a bust. 
I talked to a guy on the phone that rebuilds alternators and starters he said it could be done
but it would be to hard to explane. And he is over 100 miles away. So maybe some day when I 
make it over that way I'll stop in and see him but for now the project is dead.
Time for a new experiment,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just remember my friend, . . . you did not fail, . . . you simply were totally successful in finding a way not to achieve your results.

That is the logic that kept Thomas Edison's boiler running, . . . look what happened to him 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Could you mail him the guts and have him build it for you?

Or you could try a cheap Harbor Freight controller.


----------

